
Worrying Effect - allending
https://inessential.com/2020/08/21/worrying_effect
======
antasvara
What I always wonder about these articles is why they believe that Apple will
change. If there's anything we've learned so far, it's that most apps deal
with these charges from Apple with no complaints. Yes, currently there's a PR
hit, but as of right now this isn't stopping consumers from purchasing and
using Apple products.

As frustrating as it is, these aren't new fees that have come out of nowhere.
Consumers, thus far, have continued to purchase and use Apple products because
there has been little to no loss in content available to them on the App
Store. If, at some point, Apple perceives their 30% cut as being detrimental
to their business I have no doubt that they will remove it or begin making
exceptions.

Bottom line, there has to be a significant departure of developers from the
App Store before this stops users from purchasing devices in Apple's
ecosystem.

